# Blackbeard Island



## dc410n1 (Nov 11, 2009)

I will be hunting the December hunt, wondering if anyone went to the October hunt and could give me info on the # of deer killed and location (North / South ) that most of the deer checked in were killed. I hunted the Island for 24 years but haven't been in two years due to work. Each year I have hunted the deer taken seem to be higher on on one end or the other. Please give your report if you attended the Oct. hunt. Thanks.


----------



## BIGBUCK9 (Nov 12, 2009)

86 deer killed and about half and half.


----------



## dc410n1 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info


----------



## Jayrod (Nov 16, 2009)

LOL... I guess that narrows it down to the whole island...


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Nov 17, 2009)

Last count was 157 hunters. My buddies and I bumped into hunters in all our hunting spots. Seems marking your entrance spot with TP does not count anymore! More than two people walked into my "marked" area and did not see my stand, so they hung theirs. We all met up for "words" on opening morning in the dark.


----------



## dc410n1 (Nov 17, 2009)

DAGATOR16~ Iam a water bug, I cross or swim across slews on the north end. All my years of hunting BB I haven't seen a single hunter walk or hunt near me when I swim across those slews. I was thinking of huntng the south end this year. I like hunting in the old burn area but its been awhile since I hunted there. I don't mark my area with TP just use GPS. If your going, Good Luck.


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Nov 17, 2009)

*pumped*

Man I'm pumped..Not many Gon'ers going


----------



## Lil_ronnie386 (Nov 22, 2009)

I went in oct and killed a 140 pound sow. And my uncle killed two spikes..But the south is loaded with acorns..There was quite a few hunters this time than last year


----------



## dc410n1 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks Ronnie, I know when the acorns are abundant you have to hunt alittle closer to the thickets. If hunter numbers are low I'll give the south ago.


----------



## 3Dobsessed (Nov 24, 2009)

6 of us from north ga.will be there


----------



## dc410n1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Three more days to Blackbeard, can't wait. Looks like rain going over but nice during the hunt. I'll post picks upon return.


----------



## Lil_ronnie386 (Nov 29, 2009)

good luck..ill be heading up to wassaw next week for the first time!


----------



## dc410n1 (Nov 29, 2009)

Good Luck to you Lil Ronnie386, give me a report when you return.


----------



## Lil_ronnie386 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep give me a report for BB yall will be slinging arrows thursday


----------



## 3Dobsessed (Nov 30, 2009)

Lil_ronnie386 said:


> Yep give me a report for BB yall will be slinging arrows thursday



I hope so!!


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Dec 1, 2009)

*whew*

weathers looking rough for wed getting over there.


----------



## Lil_ronnie386 (Dec 7, 2009)

How did yall do on the dec hunt!


----------



## 3Dobsessed (Dec 7, 2009)

I killed a 3 point and a doe.

buddy killed a nice 8 w/2 stickers on back of its bases...biggest buck came back to north ga.again this year!
 only 27 deer killed


----------

